# Show us ya Hatchies



## playwell (Apr 30, 2005)

I'll go first.  


I don't have a name for these guys ATM. But I nick name this "Little Worm"













Then there is this one. It has a screw loose. Biting,pooing & weeing on you is it favourite pass time, besides eating that is.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's my coastal when I bought it. Hadn't even had its first shed yet.





And here is a pic of it now. (roughly 3mths old)





Hope these work.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry about the first pic, here it is again


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2005)

ver nice playwell,,like the bity one,im partial to these guys though


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

Are they all yours Baz??


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

by the way, is Notechis ater niger a new breed


----------



## Menagerie (Apr 30, 2005)

what are they Baz?


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

Tiger snakes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Great colour that first little carpet playwell


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2005)

no, not a new breed,,peninsula tiger snake craig and no they are not mine but i did keep them for a while in the late 80s,which is when i fell in love with them..this is them grown up


----------



## Menagerie (Apr 30, 2005)

they don't have the distinctive striping do they? They look like fat rbb's - without the red belly :lol:


----------



## rddryland4 (Apr 30, 2005)

These are my kids.


----------



## westaussie (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is my latest


----------



## westaussie (Apr 30, 2005)

Interesting - the latest work I think will show that all australian tigers are in fact the same species.
"Notechis scutatus" with various geogaphical variations.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey craig that coastal is e real looker,did you buy her just as a coastal or did you get any locality info as it looks like a nice little Proserpine carpet which is still a coastal but very jungle like as yours is


----------



## pugsly (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's my Snappy-Tom 3-4months old


----------



## instar (Apr 30, 2005)

Baby preshed


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 30, 2005)

One of our baby childrenii....






And one of the Maccies...


----------



## longtom (Apr 30, 2005)

hatchling blue/ green tree


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> Hey craig that coastal is e real looker,did you buy her just as a coastal or did you get any locality info as it looks like a nice little Proserpine carpet which is still a coastal but very jungle like as yours is



Hey browns. I bought her just as a coastal. Not to sure of her locality.


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's one of mine having his dinner.


----------



## angua21 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is my baby just finishing a feed 10 minutes ago. 

[/img]


----------



## longtom (Apr 30, 2005)

nice looks almost like a hypo but i think i can see some black happening faintly


----------



## hugsta (Apr 30, 2005)

Great pics everyone. Love all the little tigers.


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 30, 2005)

longtom,
Hypos do get black in them(reduced black) they are not albinos.
Cheers,
Joel


----------



## bigguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Her's my last babies for the 2004/2005 season. They hatched on the 25/4/05. looks like a large variety of colours this time.


----------



## Dicco (Apr 30, 2005)

You've got some nice variation in colours there Bob.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 30, 2005)

Bigguy. are they Taipans??


----------



## Dicco (Apr 30, 2005)

They sure are Craig.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 30, 2005)

OK, I'll join in  This is the last of my hatchies to get feeding, 2 assists in 2 months and then WHAM! He is a little pig now  My apologies for the pics being "Zoe Sized" :twisted:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 30, 2005)

Oops they're not!! The software must have resized them


----------



## rascal779 (May 1, 2005)

*coastals*

Here are some of my Coastals.......
The ones I bought from Jezza a few months ago


----------



## farmdog (May 1, 2005)

*RE: coastals*

yep my little girl


----------



## Craig2 (May 1, 2005)

*here is mine*

this is my bredli[/img]


----------



## Craig2 (May 1, 2005)

*RE: here is mine*

how do i post big pics


----------



## lutzd (May 1, 2005)

*RE: here is mine*

Best off uploading them into your gallery and then putting a link in here! Then you can warn those poor old modem/dialup users that it's a big picture, so they have the choice of vewing it or not!


----------



## Craig2 (May 1, 2005)

*RE: here is mine*

yeah but browns posts big pics in here


----------



## Vat69 (May 1, 2005)

These are my little red bredli babies. They're so narky...Awww! :roll:


----------



## jezza (May 1, 2005)

woops


----------



## jezza (May 1, 2005)

> Here are some of my Coastals.......
> The ones I bought from Jezza a few months ago



Hey rascal, they are lookin good mate!
Glad you are happy with them, not many left now! They are all little piggys and growing fast.
This is a pic from last night of them, with my 9 year old daughter holding her!


----------



## hugsta (May 1, 2005)

Keep the hatchy pics comin guys. Great stuff.


----------



## deano351 (May 1, 2005)




----------



## hugsta (May 1, 2005)

Nice little woma deano.


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2005)

You're winning so far, deano!


----------



## pugsly (May 1, 2005)

sure is hugsta great photo too love seeing all these snakes!! I WANT MORE!!!


----------



## deano351 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys
Wish he was mine 
He's a mates that dosent have internet access at the moment


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2005)

I took these before - supposedly Gosford region diamond hatchies. And anyone who knows me would realise they aren't mine :cry: :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2005)

Actually deano, I take it back, you're losing. You're making me jealous :cry:


----------



## deano351 (May 2, 2005)

Imagine how i feel
Getting to handle it 
Then having to give it back to him


----------



## Ricko (May 2, 2005)

hey moose whose snake is that?


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2005)

Ricko said:


> hey moose whose snake is that?



If I tell you I'll have to kill you! :wink: Have a guess! :lol: She has 11 at the moment! Not for sale just yet! But here's the good bit: $200 unfeeding - $250 feeding and for sale in 2 weeks time.


----------



## chuckie (May 2, 2005)

jungle yearling


----------



## angelrose (May 2, 2005)

thay are all awesome, way to go. The firsty one looks well fed. hehe.

Angel


----------

